# 1987 Fillet Brazed Bontrager CX



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Never owned a road bike. I refuse to. But...I've considered a cross bike if it had the right qualities I was looking for.
Vintage, steel, NorCal roots, unique.

So, after making a connection at Sea Otter, another MTBR member was so kind as to allow me to opportunity to bring this old fillet brazed 'A-Stay' Bontrager CX back to life. It's quite literally been sitting in a garage for years, it's parts changed out or robbed for other project bikes.
Fortunately most of what I need came with the bike to get it back on the trail again. Not 100% correct for 87, but should be good for the bike and trail friendly. All M732 XT and 600 bits and naturally...WTB drop bars. 

Everything needs a good cleaning, but I dummied it together just to get a feel for fit and an idea of direction.

Needless to say I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Nice score!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats goona be sweet when you build it up , better practice your dismounts or you'll be singing soprano:eekster:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats goona be sweet when you build it up , better practice your dismounts or you'll be singing soprano:eekster:


Haha!

No joke! It's a close fit, but the tt length is good. We'll see. It's new territory for me.


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

*niiice*

that is very very cool - can't wait to see it complete!


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

*HOT bontrager ('s)*

I'm curious...

If I had a CX that had the same color and was brazed is it an 87?

What years did they do the brazed ones?

Mine looks almost exactly like that. Mine does have a third orange sticker panel on the seattube.

I will add that I got mine from a very NOT trust worthy forum member and former employee of mine who robbed the bike shop blind as soon as I wasn't around.

I was traded the Bontrager for his debt in parts he had ordered and couldn't pay for.

What I have started to guess is that he probably snaked this frame out from under someone. He has worked at several shops and is not welcome in any of them now.

Soooooo if you can tell me the serial number and size, other features and maybe the parts it came with.....well then it was probably stolen from your bikeshop and I will return it.

If I recieve ANY obnoxious posts or email regarding this I will out this person and it will not be pretty.:nono:

Thankyou


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

wesMAmyke said:


> If I had a CX that had the same color and was brazed is it an 87?


I cant comment on how you acquired your bike. But as to the question above...

Bontrager didn't make a production CX frame until the 90's, but the "stock" color on the production frames was identical to Rumpfy's frame. Also, all production frames were TIG welded. So, if your frame is fillet brazed, it's was very likely a custom frame and could be from a wide range of years.

The early Bontragers had serial numbers that often included the production date. If you post that, we might be able to decifer it. Later frames have meaningless serial numbers.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Never owned a road bike. I refuse to. But...I've considered a cross bike if it had the right qualities I was looking for. Vintage, steel, NorCal roots, unique.
> 
> Needless to say I'm pretty stoked.


Lucky you. Nice bike!! I'm jealous. 

Welcome to the world of 700c.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Here's my foray into 700*

Never thought I'd do it either . . . but I finally got one too.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

MrOrange said:


> Never thought I'd do it either . . . but I finally got one too.


Cool paint. fillet brazed or lugged?


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

*Another CX*

Here's one with 3 stickers. And a frame number that should include its size (58 - too high, as I'm not willing to "sing in soprano" so far :nono: )


----------



## marinti (Dec 19, 2005)

cdeger said:


> Here's one with 3 stickers. And a frame number that should include its size (58 - too high, as I'm not willing to "sing in soprano" so far :nono: )


Is it for sale?


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*lugged*



bushpig said:


> Cool paint. fillet brazed or lugged?


dirty . . . needs some love . . .


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Lucky you. Nice bike!! I'm jealous.
> 
> Welcome to the world of 700c.


Jealous? Didn't you own mine at one point?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Jealous? Didn't you own mine at one point?


I own a newer Bontrager CX, but no older ones.

I don't believe that I have yours, although I'm not sure who the first owner was (I'm the thrid), so could be.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Jealous? Didn't you own mine at one point?


That was me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cdeger said:


> Here's one with 3 stickers. And a frame number that should include its size (58 - too high, as I'm not willing to "sing in soprano" so far :nono: )


It's like a twin!

I wasn't sure if the serial numbers on these older frames meant anything, but now I'll take a closer look.

So what does the 03 mean? Third size 58? Third fillet brazed CX? Made in March?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MrOrange said:


> Never thought I'd do it either . . . but I finally got one too.


A roadie!? :skep: 

Pretty cool looking. That'll be a great looking bike when you're done with it. Do you know the year?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

wesMAmyke said:


> I'm curious...
> 
> If I had a CX that had the same color and was brazed is it an 87?
> 
> ...


Yikes.
Nice of you to offer to return it to it's rightful owner if it/he/she can be identified.

Though...is seems all the 'custom' CX bikes (before the production run) might all be the same color. I'm curious what design features set them apart.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So...who did the brazing on these frames? Was it Keith?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> A roadie!? :skep:
> 
> Pretty cool looking. That'll be a great looking bike when you're done with it. Do you know the year?


A "roadie" is a person who rides a road bike, Fred. 

Mr Orange, cool frame. All the lugged Bontragers Ive seen now (3 total) have all used those same lugs. Those colors remind me of the 87 or 88ish Centurion Ironman.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> A "roadie" is a person who rides a road bike, Fred.


It's a roadie bike.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

So Rumpfy is now a Fred :ciappa:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> So...who did the brazing on these frames? Was it Keith?


It's my understanding that Keith did the work on the fillet frazed frames. I'm not sure when he grew large enough to hire others to help build frames.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*road tt cx thingy*



Rumpfy said:


> A roadie!? :skep:
> 
> Pretty cool looking. That'll be a great looking bike when you're done with it. Do you know the year?


shorter top tube than a normal road bike . . . scratching muh head. Cinelli Marked BB . . . year is 85 based on the shimano parts codes


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That was me.


I knew it was one of you two. Whoops.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

conflicting emotions.....

i want you to enjoy a new (to you) type of cycling..

but you know i want that thing:eekster: 


admit it, you just need something to ride around with the little blond girl 


but maybe i'll find something you might wanna trade for


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

wesMAmyke said:


> I'm curious...
> 
> If I had a CX that had the same color and was brazed is it an 87?
> 
> ...


you have mail


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

MrOrange said:


> Never thought I'd do it either . . . but I finally got one too.


killer paint:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

road riding is a blast. fast, fast, fast.. or steady long distances. it gives you a new POV when thinking geometry and bikes: how can something so teep, short, tight w/ 23" tires give such a mellow and comfortable ride?
and mid eighties, early nineties slx tubed lugged italian bikes are so sexy, elegant, streamlined... a red derosa w/ chrome seat and chainstays dressed w/ campy record and DT shifters...oooooh baby.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

*sorry for the hijak*

hey colker, just clicked on your sig!!!!! wow you have worked with some stellar brazillian artists. Can you help me with some brazillian music suggestions? I am listening to Arthur Verocai right now thats really blowing my mind. I need some more funky soulfull older/newer album suggestions even out of print stuff as I have connections.

Will


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Williwoods said:


> hey colker, just clicked on your sig!!!!! wow you have worked with some stellar brazillian artists. Can you help me with some brazillian music suggestions? I am listening to Arthur Verocai right now thats really blowing my mind. I need some more funky soulfull older/newer album suggestions even out of print stuff as I have connections.
> 
> Will


if you want soul.. Tim Maia is the first name. there is a very special record he did under the influence of a religion called universe in disenchantment(?). right after he broke up w/ it and halted everything that had to do w/ the album. the songs are long hypnotic grooves. pay attention to "caminho do bem".

João Donato. Genius. Bossa nova master and very groovy. he produced a record w/caetano veloso for Gal Costa, maybe the best brazilian singer. the album is called Cantar. best brazilian record of all time imo.

JOrge Ben. although his main call is being a crazy lirycist, the guy just invented different beats by mixing blues, samba, funky and rock. i saw one fo his shows and it was totally wild. after the regular 90 minutes he improvised another 90 w/ mostly brazilian spirituals over a blues structure. he once toured africa and his band had 2 bass guitars drums and percussion. very influential. 
tabua de esmeraldas is his best record but samba esquema novo is a breakthrough. there is also one record he did w/gilberto gil which was long improvisations w/ 2 acoustic guitars and voice.

tom jobim. master of harmony, composition. inventor. genius. best records: urubu. wave. tom e elis(w/ elis regina. masterpiece. recorded in LA)

Marcos valle. groove. i don't know his titles but the guy is a huge talent.

egberto gismonti- classical piano genius. multi instrumentist. does an odd mix of classical and music from minas gerais(very different. not much of beat but melodic, almost arabic, intricate).

Marisa Monte. new generation. brilliant singer. she did 2 new records. one is just made of old school sambas.

maria bethania. record: "brasileirinho". brilliant powerfull emotional singer doing old obscure traditional songs.

clementina de jesus- old samba singer. discovered at 60yrs old. rough powerfull voice.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

colker1 said:


> if you want soul.. Tim Maia is the first name. there is a very special record he did under the influence of a religion called universe in disenchantment(?). right after he broke up w/ it and halted everything that had to do w/ the album. the songs are long hypnotic grooves. pay attention to "caminho do bem".
> 
> João Donato. Genius. Bossa nova master and very groovy. he produced a record w/caetano veloso for Gal Costa, maybe the best brazilian singer. the album is called Cantar. best brazilian record of all time imo.
> 
> ...


Im hip on the Marisa Monte records which are very good

also got the ceu album nice mix of contemporary/traditional brazil every song sounds different

There are sooo many artists with exotic names so Its gonna take me a bit, but Im just trying to find the funky/soulful/exotic type stuff.

this is a good start and I'll hit ya up for more brazillian albums later. If something jumps at ya dont hesitate to recommend away though.

my second hobby is music, good music, music no matter what corner of the globe it comes from.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Williwoods said:


> Im hip on the Marisa Monte records which are very good
> 
> also got the ceu album nice mix of contemporary/traditional brazil every song sounds different
> 
> ...


no love for sergio? i love lani halls voice
http://www.brasil66.com/


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thread hijacked!  



Serial number on mine is 5513.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> no love for sergio? i love lani halls voice
> http://www.brasil66.com/


sergio is brazil export. very talented but tame, toned down brazilian punch.
other names:
nana vasconcelos- percussion. worked a lot under that norwegian jazz label.. what it's name?

hermeto paschoal- very melodic. tons of different beats though not into soul.

milton nascimento- powerfull voice. melodic music, jazzy from minas geraes.

new, up coming girls: bebel gilberto. daughter of genius, music monster joão gilberto (the man who invented the bossa beat). electronics and bossa.
vanessa da mata: her new record was recorded in sly and dunbar's studio. should be strong.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Thread hijacked!
> 
> Serial number on mine is 5513.


you own a bontrager..... with 700c wheels no less

only 1 of my brazed bonty's has a serial#, and its in electric pencil


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

colker1 said:


> sergio is brazil export. very talented but tame, toned down brazilian punch.
> other names:
> nana vasconcelos- percussion. worked a lot under that norwegian jazz label.. what it's name?
> 
> ...


That vanessa da mata sounds interesting!!

the bebel album I have sounds weak maybe its early stuff?

was the label cti maybe?

thanks again.

and while I dont own a cx bonty yet I have a alan cx no serial sorry.

just to keep things on topic

oh and btw Sergio Mendez is cool but everyone knows him. Just go to any thrift store his records are always there he was quite the household name in the 60's it seems way before the recent Will I Am produced album of late, which is actually pretty strong.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*forgive me*



Williwoods said:


> oh and btw Sergio Mendez is cool but everyone knows him. Just go to any thrift store his records are always there he was quite the household name in the 60's it seems way before the recent Will I Am produced album of late, which is actually pretty strong.


i wasnt around for the 60's(im a young pup). the Will I Am album was all right, but not that great IMHO.


----------



## MAX LLOYD (Jan 8, 2007)

Message to Cdeger:Is the Bonty cross for sale? If not does anyone know where i could find one? Seem quite rare.A 58cm would be perfect!
Thanx Max


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Never owned a road bike. I refuse to.


yea, kind of feel the same way about those "car magnets"

nice score .:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> yea, kind of feel the same way about those "car magnets"
> 
> nice score .:thumbsup:


Gracias C! 

I'm anxious to get it up and running.


----------



## BIKECRAZY (May 11, 2010)

*My Bontrager CX Fillet Brazed*

Hey Rumpfy, I had Keith Bontrager build me a fillet brazed CX in 1989 (serial #5503). You can see photos on Cyclofiend.com:

http://www.cyclofiend.com/cx/2010/cx057-paulgermain0410.html

Paul
[email protected]


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's slick.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice. Needs its own thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ya, that definitely needs its own thread.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

chrome...


slick


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

purdy, looks like the same one over on flikr


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

Hot, hot, hot! Definitely needs its own thread.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah, needs it's own thread...in another forum ...in another country...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Way cool, definitely needs its own post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BIKECRAZY (May 11, 2010)

Yup. That's my 1989 fillet brazed CX set up as a single speed. It's now a 1x7 and still going strong! Love it.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Never owned a road bike. I refuse to. But...I've considered a cross bike if it had the right qualities I was looking for.
> Vintage, steel, NorCal roots, unique.
> 
> http://siliconvalleycyclist.com/rides/skylinetosea.htm
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> yeah, needs it's own thread...in another forum ...in another country...


You're amazing.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssulljm said:


> Rumpfy said:
> 
> 
> > Never owned a road bike. I refuse to. But...I've considered a cross bike if it had the right qualities I was looking for.
> ...


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> .in another forum ...in another country...


Apply that advice to yourself and everyone will be happier.:thumbsup:


----------

